# Volatile from South FL



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm glad I found this site. I am not new to board sports and I have snowboarded a few times, but man I am just emerging form being completely clueless about equipment. I was skeptical about boards with $1200 sticker prices, and my skepticism led me here. I like what I have read so far.

If you are thinking about getting into kiteboarding... a good all around forum is kiteforum.com. A forum that is more geared toward hardcore wakestyle riders is kitescoop.com. If you have some general questions about kiting in FL shoot me a PM and I will do my best. I have been kiting since 2001 and a cable wakeboarder for longer than that. Not a problem... since I plan on asking you guys for a bunch of help on where to go and what to ride this season. 

Thanks!


----------

